# amplificador multietapa (con bjt y jfet)



## bejotate (Jul 1, 2010)

buenas 

necesito algun consejo o guia para realizar un circuito amplificador multietapa (en realidad son solo 2 etapas)  con acoplamiento capacitivo que logre Ai=300  con Zin=10KΩ (alta)  alimentando una carga RL=200Ω

basicamente por ahora necesito alguna sugerencia para la configuracion y orden de este
por ejemplo..
yo estube investigando que una configuracion de colector comun (bjt) con uno de drenaje comun(jfet) amplificaria de buena forma la corriente ..
da lo mismo si amplifica el voltaje o no  ...en el ejemplo anterior Av=1 (apróx)

pero no estoy seguro..si alguien tiene una configuracion mejor por favor digamela 
solo pido ideas generales para una ganacia de corriente Ai=300 ya que todavia no he polarizado el circuito
eso .. bueno si quieren mas detalles o datos se los dare ;D
abajo un boceto del ejemplo CC con DC


----------



## Saint_ (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola:
te recomiendo "a mi pareser", que cambies el orden de los transistores, ya que el Jfet tiene una alta impedancia de entrada "portanto sera facil" adecuarlo para obtener una Zi=10kohm, ademas los jfet tienes menor ganancia de corriente que un BJT, por ello es recomendable que este ultimo este como etapa final para alimentar tu carga de 200ohm... luego te envio la imagen de mi sugerencia, y que hay de la ganancia de voltaje?...


----------



## bejotate (Jul 4, 2010)

gracias ;D
mm en las condiciones del diseño no me especifican una ganacia de voltaje, por lo tanto se asume cualquier valor o se trabaja sin Av(ecuaciones que no dependan de Av).. esas son las 2 opciones (ambas validas), lo importante en el fondo es tener Ai=300 ...

otra pregunta ..¿que modelo de Jfet y BJT puedo ocupar? actualmente estoy con un J2N3819 Y un Q2N2222  y espero tu imagen de sugerencia


----------



## PAULO (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola una consulta necesito saber las condiciones de diseÑo para los bjt y fet gracias


----------

